# Warm Kitchen



## PGT (Nov 19, 2010)

My coffee making kit is in the kitchen, as I suspect it is for most of us. Due to my wife's Aga the ambient temperature is about 30 deg C. Once a bag of beans is in my MC2 grinder it will take me a week or ten days to use them up. Does anyone see a problem with this setup. I really don't have a suitable alternative location.


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

The grinder police will be round to advise you that it might be worth loading the hopper with just enough beans you need for each grinding session and keep the sealed bag in a cool place to maintain freshness. With that warm kitchen, the beans will lose flavour pretty quickly. I had such loose behaviour spotted a while back and have mended my ways.

Don


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

Nee naw, nee naw.


----------



## PGT (Nov 19, 2010)

I'll make them a cup when they get here.

I assumed that the MC2 needed the weight of the beans to grind reliably. And I don't fancy filling and emptying it everytime I want a coffee.

Might try just half filling the hopper.


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

You could put something on top of the beans in the hopper to add weight and stop them bouncing around as you are right about the need for some mass in there. I have a M & S glass pudding pot which does a great job, the other one from a pack of two is used to catch temp flushing water from the grouphead of my Silvia.


----------



## PGT (Nov 19, 2010)

Great idea, why didn't I think of that


----------



## love-coffee (Apr 26, 2011)

Yes I agree that the ambient temperature is high for the coffee to survive, the natural oils will dryout very quickly and so you'll loose flavour.

The best way is to freeze your beans and then grnd just the required amount for each brewing, straight from forzen.


----------

